# Stunning Bird Photos ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.birdsbykim.com/

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amazing!!....I want to frame everyone of those and hang them in my house, they are simply breathtaking.....what an artist!.....ok, I just read she does rescue too.....she's my hero


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, many thanks. This was a beautiful site. I was so impressed I sent her a note telling her how much I enjoyed her pictures and how I learned about it.

I have heard of the Tri-State rehab facility she mentions and understand it is a fine rehab facility.

Of course, there was one picture of a peregrine falcon carrying a pigeon that didn't agree with me but we all know that is nature.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

this person really knows a camera inside and out ,awesome pictures no doubt about it


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking, folks! 

Maggie .. I "steal" these links from people who send them to me  Naturally, only the finest of said stolen links end up here .. not to worry .. I only steal from my friends!

Tri-State Bird Rescue is, indeed, a very well known and well respected rescue and rehab facility. If I'm not mistaken, they are the original oiled bird experts.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous pictures! I especially enjoyed the owl photos since I just finished reading Wesley the Owl.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, but where are the pigeons? There are no pigeons. I guess they don't think they're pretty enough.


----------



## christopher1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow man they are so nice thanks to you,,,,,,,,,,


----------

